# [MSSQL] Lesenden Benutzer in MSSQL einrichten



## atlantyz (14. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde gerne von unserem Intranet- Server (Ubuntu mit Apache und PHP) auf einen MSSQL- Server zugreifen.

Auf dem Ubuntu Server ist bereits alles eingerichtet, um mit "mssql_connect" auf den Server zugreifen zu können. Mein Problem ist jetzt allerdings die MSSQL- Datenbank.

Ich möchte dort gerne einen Benutzer anlegen, der nur lesende Rechte auf die Datenbank hat und mit dem ich mich dann per PHP authentifiziere. Ich kenne mich allerdings kein Stück mit MSSQL aus, daher habe ich keinen Plan, was ich dort einstellen  muss.

Ich habe bereits einen Benutzer "intranet" erstellt, mit dem passenden Passwort, aber ich bekomme immer nur die Meldung "Unable to connect to server". Der Servername scheint wohl richtig zu sein (laut Anleitung von mssql_connect), ich denke, dass es am Benutzernamen und Passwort liegt.

Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben, was der Benutzer für Rechte braucht?

Liebe Grüße
Joey


----------



## Nico Graichen (14. März 2012)

Hi

Kannst du dich denn überhaupt auf dem Sql Server mit diesem User anmelden?
Nein: Dann fehlt hier hierfür die entsprechenden Berechtigungen
Ja: Sind auf dem Sql Server Remote-Verbindungen zugelassen? (zu prüfen / ändern im Sql Server Configuration Manager (http://technet.microsoft.com/de-de/library/ms174212.aspx)


----------



## atlantyz (15. März 2012)

Hi,

also direkt am Server kann ich mich anmelden. Per ODBC von einem Windows PC (Xampp) funktioniert es auch. Nur von dem Linux Server hab ich es nicht hinbekommen.

In dem Configuration Manager finde ich nichts von "Remote- Verbindungen" zulassen. Dort gibt es nur die Punkte Netzwerkkonfiguration -> Protokolle (Shared Memory und TCP/IP ist aktiviert, der Rest deaktiviert) und unter SQL Native Client Configuration gibt es nochmal zwei Punkte: Clientprotokolle und Aliase, Aliase ist leer und bei Clientprotokolle ist Shared Memory, TCP/IP und Named Pipes aktiviert, VIA deaktiviert.

Mehr Punkte gibt es nicht.

Ach so... es ist übrigens ein SQL Server 2005, falls das irgendwie noch wichtig sein sollte.


----------



## Nico Graichen (19. März 2012)

Hi

Also Remoteverbindungen zum Sql Server sind erlaubt.
Läuft irgendwo eine Firewall, die den Zugriff blockiert?
Hast du einen non-Linux-Rechner, von dem aus du den Zugriff testen kannst?
Falls ja: probier mal folgendes:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/138541
und
http://www.eulanda.de/inside/bedienerhandbuch/anhang/datenaustausch/odbc/odbc.htm


----------

